# New guy in town



## Clyde Cash (Mar 9, 2019)

Sup guys, my name's Clyde Cash. I wouldn't be surprised if you heard my name before cus I'm a world champ boxer. Just on here to get tips and give tips to my fellow martial artists.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 9, 2019)

What organization do you box with?


----------



## Clyde Cash (Mar 9, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> What organization do you box with?


The I.B.A


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 9, 2019)

Clyde Cash said:


> The I.B.A


Any chance you've got a video to one of your fights? I'd like to see it to get a feel for how you box


----------



## Clyde Cash (Mar 9, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Any chance you've got a video to one of your fights? I'd like to see it to get a feel for how you box


Not on hand bro, I fight in the underground division. Not a lot of cameras and such.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 9, 2019)

Did you fight Frank Dux, Chung Lee, and Paco on your way to the title?


----------



## Clyde Cash (Mar 9, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Did you fight Frank Dux, Chung Lee, and Paco on your way to the title?


I had the honour to fight Frank Dux in an underground bout, yes. His Ninja techniques didn't work on me and I used my "way of the pissed fist" on him and won the bout.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 9, 2019)

Clyde Cash said:


> I had the honour to fight Frank Dux in an underground bout, yes. His Ninja techniques didn't work on me and I used my "way of the pissed fist" on him and won the bout.


Well played. I like that one.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 9, 2019)

IBA... The International Boxing Association?
World Champion? What weight class?


----------



## Clyde Cash (Mar 9, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Well played. I like that one.


Yeah I don't know the other guys though. Hopefully I can have the pleasure of fighting them in the future.


----------



## Clyde Cash (Mar 9, 2019)

Danny T said:


> IBA... The International Boxing Association?
> World Champion? What weight class?


Heavy Weight


----------



## Danny T (Mar 9, 2019)

Clyde Cash said:


> Heavy Weight


Hmm. Must have been some time back and you vacated the championship.


----------



## Clyde Cash (Mar 9, 2019)

Danny T said:


> Hmm. Must have been some time back and you vacated the championship.


Like I said earlier in the thread, I fought in the underground division. It doesn't follow regulations so a large sum of the fights are unrecorded and it wont come up in search engines


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 9, 2019)

Clyde Cash said:


> Yeah I don't know the other guys though. Hopefully I can have the pleasure of fighting them in the future.


They were all in the movie Bloodsport. They were a few of Dux’s opponents.


----------



## Clyde Cash (Mar 9, 2019)

Tight, that's probably the most realistic martial arts film I've ever seen. Forgot their names though, if they lost to Frank Dux then they're nobodies.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 9, 2019)

Clyde Cash said:


> Tight, that's probably the most realistic martial arts film I've ever seen. Forgot their names though, if they lost to Frank Dux then they're nobodies.


Bloodsport is a joke. If you want an actual MA movie centered around an actual tournament, watch Fighting Black Kings. It was a documentary of the World Open Karate Championship (aka Kyokushin World Open Tournament) in 1975. A bit outdated and comedic in an unintentional way, but it’s real. Bad editing too.  Kyokushin propaganda film, but it is what it is. I love it. 

My teacher isn’t in it, but he was around those guys around that time. We’re not Kyokushin and bare knuckle anymore, but I did that back in my late teens to mid 20s. I wasn’t nearly as good as those guys  and I’m 42 so I’m not old enough to have been around them. I’ve met a few of them though.


----------



## donald1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello!


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 10, 2019)

No never heard of you


----------



## Gweilo (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello and welcome to MT


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 10, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> Hello and welcome to MT


Already been banned


----------



## Steve (Mar 10, 2019)

Welcome.  I think you’ll fit.... dangit.  Banned?  I’m going to miss him.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 10, 2019)

Steve said:


> Welcome.  I think you’ll fit.... dangit.  Banned?  I’m going to miss him.


I like it better when they only misbehave enough to be amusing for a few weeks before getting banned. This was no fun.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 10, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I like it better when they only misbehave enough to be amusing for a few weeks before getting banned. This was no fun.


Yup. I was actually thinking a few hours before he came I feel like we need a new one. A bit too strong this time though


----------



## Xander.2 (Mar 10, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Yup. I was actually thinking a few hours before he came I feel like we need a new one. A bit too strong this time though


Because he talked about steroids?


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 10, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Already been banned


Thank you.


----------



## Steve (Mar 10, 2019)

Xander.2 said:


> Because he talked about steroids?


I think he was just too real .


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 10, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I like it better when they only misbehave enough to be amusing for a few weeks before getting banned. This was no fun.


It was definitely fun while it lasted. I guess maybe I should tell the next one to pace himself better and use this guy as an example.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 10, 2019)

Steve said:


> I think he was just too real .


Keepin’ it real went wrong, just like in Chapelle’s Show.


----------



## Gweilo (Mar 10, 2019)

There's a suprise


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 10, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> It was definitely fun while it lasted. I guess maybe I should tell the next one to pace himself better and use this guy as an example.


Are you auditioning for the position of Martial Talk Village Idiot Mentor?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 10, 2019)

I, for one, second the nomination for @JR 137 as village idiot mentor.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 10, 2019)

He did agree with my "running punches' strategy. As long as he is interested in MA application, I have no issue with him.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 10, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Are you auditioning for the position of Martial Talk Village Idiot Mentor?





kempodisciple said:


> I, for one, second the nomination for @JR 137 as village idiot mentor.


I’ll very gladly accept the nomination. However, with these guys, they’re pretty rogue. All I can promise is I’ll do my best. I’m pretty good at idiocy, but genuine idiocy knows no bounds.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Mar 18, 2019)

Welcome to MT


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 18, 2019)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Welcome to MT


Banned a week or so ago. Better late than never, huh?


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 18, 2019)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Welcome to MT


Still not reading threads?


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 18, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Still not reading threads?


Give him some credit, at least he didn’t tell him to do American Kenpo this time.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2019)

Kempo!!!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Mar 18, 2019)

Man american kenpo karate is the best lol haha


----------

